# Is this load average from "uptime" normal?

## MartinB

```
martin@samus ~ $ uptime

 10:55:18 up 94 days, 11:34, 12 users,  load average: 66.11, 66.44, 66.44

martin@samus ~ $
```

This is a normal desktop machine, which isn't doing very much besides web browsing at the moment.  The KDE4 CPU monitor has been showing close to 0% for the last 1, 5 and 15 minutes, so I suspect there's something wrong with my system or my version of uptime (Or maybe I'm misunderstanding the meaning of the load average values?).

Also, it says "12 users", but...

```
martin@samus ~ $ users

martin martin martin martin martin martin

martin@samus ~ $
```

I only count 6...

I'm not desperate for a fix as it's not causing me any "real" problems, but I'd be curious to know what might cause this and if it can be fixed.  :Smile: 

Martin

----------

## MacGyver031

 *Quote:*   

> 10:55:18 up 94 days, 11:34, 12 users,

 

Contra question: Your machine has been running 94 days? Or have you been hibernating all the time?

----------

## MartinB

Yes, the 94 days part is correct.  I leave the system on overnight to run a few daily cron jobs.  :Smile: 

I don't use hibernation; I never figured out how to get it working.

----------

## Hu

Check users by running w.  Your load average can be influenced by processes stuck in a device wait, but having such a high load average is not normal.  For comparison, it was once standard to configure sendmail to back off if the load average reached 25 because that usually indicated the system was so busy with device I/O that adding further processes did more harm than good.

My guess is that you have a stuck NFS mount and processes are getting blocked trying to examine it.  What is the output of nl /proc/mounts?  Also, check for any processes that stay in a D state for more than a few seconds.

----------

